# Mint



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i have a customer wanting mint soap, this is her question---which do you think would have the strongest smelling mint - out of pepermint, spearmint & mint leaf?

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

the triple peppermint I have is wonderful


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

All three are very strong. Out of them IMO I think peppermint is the stongest, however spearmint lasts longer and isn't as pungent. I like to mix the three to make a really nice medley :biggrin. You would still need to add either FO or EO, the herb gets cut alot due to the lye. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I have not found that Spearmint last longer than Peppermint.

I use Lillian's Triple Distilled Peppermint and it isn't pungent in the least... it is wonderful!

My true mint fans tend to prefer Peppermint rather than a blend.

Sara


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have found that peppermint is the strongest of these although I do add dried , ground mint leaves to my mint soaps. More for the appearance since I do not believe there is much fragrance from them in the soap. People seem to either love or hate mint soap.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH gosh was thinking you were asking abt EO or FO not the leaves. Yes I put leaves in but they don't smell hardly at all without the added scent.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I almost didn't catch that the leaf part either Sondra .


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

no sondra you were right, all 3 are FO's , where is your triple peppermint from?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are alot of companies that do sell mint fragrance oils that are actually mint blends and 100% essential oils. I also use Lillian's tripple distilled peppermint, it's lovely...I am hoping that we will have it cooped on this list soon. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep mine is from Lillian also. and I love it. and her honey


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I apologize, thought she meant herb. Tammy


----------

